# Jake the farting dog



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

So I am sitting he redoing my nightly ritual of lurking around HHC and my dog is farting up a storm. He is ruining the mood! There is a stink cloud surrounding me that is making me gag!
I recently put him on a duck and sweet potato formula and I think that may be what is doing it. As he has already gone through several bags of this stuff it should not be a case of wait till his system adjusts. I think the duck might be too rich.
Fabulous,he just let another stink bomb go!


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

That is too funny! My dog has the same problem. He's older, so we have him on a sensitive stomach formula, but it gives him the worse gas ever! I'm getting my hedgie baby on Sunday so she may have to get used to her room smelling like doggy fart! :lol:

On a serious note though, if that gas doesn't go away (even after he's been on it for a while), you may have to switch foods. As long as it's not followed by diarrhea though, it's probably not that serious.


----------

